# Checklist



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Do any of you make a checklist for ice fishing?

What do you have on it? I'm trying to put one together tonight, and I'm thinking up ideas as I go along.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

nj,

I have a 30 gallon tote that I have converted into my ice-fishing box. Everything stays in there. I have seperate fishing items for everything else.

I took the wall-hanger's for fishing poles and screwed them onto the inside of the lid of the tote and so my fishing rods hang inside the container.

Then inside I have my heater, hanging lantern, ice spoon, takle box, a 20' length of rope, ice grips for my boots, ice picks, emergency blanket and rations, my tin coffee cup, gaff hook, FL-8 and other stuff.

I put a length of rope through the lid so I can pull it on the ice. Everything is in one container and ready on a moments notice.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

You need to put a shovel on the check list!!! We forgot that last time.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, got it there holmes, thanks!


----------

